# Newport Hops Giveaway



## rosswill (7/11/08)

Does anyone want 450g of Newport hops 11%A. I got these with a mixed purchase and will not use them. They are in an unopened bag and have been kept frozen.
If you want them, send me a self addressed, pre stamped postpack and I will sent them to you.
Regards


----------



## KHB (7/11/08)

PM sent


----------



## rosswill (7/11/08)

Gone to KHB.


----------



## Hutch (7/11/08)

gotta be quick around here!

That's one big beer there KHB!


----------



## Dave86 (7/11/08)

Could be the makings of an imperial IPA!


----------



## KHB (7/11/08)

Yeah im trying to find out information on what type of hop it is


----------



## Stuster (7/11/08)

Have a look here, KHB.


----------



## Maple (7/11/08)

KHB 
Terrible hop, absolutely disgusting flavour to it, way to harsh... get rid of the lot, I'll pm you my address to send it to. 

just kidding, I don't mind the hop at all, used it for bittering an APA and it wasn't smooth like magnum, but not harsh like chinook can be either. I'll definitely us it again. 

but if you don't end up liking it, keep me in mind!


----------



## Yob (8/3/13)

am I correct in thinking that these Newport Hops are no good late? Has anyone got an update since this somewhat aged thread?


----------

